# What a miserable bunch........



## Onthedrops (24 Jul 2015)

.............. Some cyclists are!

Out for a steady ride this morning and it was good to see quite a few more like minded cyclists had the same idea.

As usual I enjoyed my ride, but what did occur to me was just how miserable some cyclists are. I generally acknowledge other 2 wheelers when out and about. This morning I would say around 75% of those I waved/ nodded to/ raised a hand/ said good morning to completely blanked me!

I'm not a touchy feely type but it did annoy me a bit. Did wonder if they were segment chasing or summat!

Are you an acknowledger or an out and out blanker???


----------



## Wafer (24 Jul 2015)




----------



## jnrmczip (24 Jul 2015)

I tend to nod or say good morning although sometimes when it's nice and I know I'm heading to work I'm sure I can be a let's say deflated as I would rather just be out and about on the bike


----------



## shouldbeinbed (24 Jul 2015)

@ianrauk another one for the kerching jar.


----------



## pplpilot (25 Jul 2015)

Onthedrops said:


> .............. Some cyclists are!
> 
> Out for a steady ride this morning and it was good to see quite a few more like minded cyclists had the same idea.
> 
> ...



What did the police say when you reported this?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2015)

Been a while since the last wave/nod thread


----------



## Alex H (25 Jul 2015)

Shaun should make a new sub-forum for these posts


----------



## sidevalve (25 Jul 2015)

Ride a m/cycle if you want to be acknowledged as a friend. Buy a bike if you want to be alone - simples.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (25 Jul 2015)

I just talk to the trees, but they don't listen to me....


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I just talk to the trees, but they don't listen to me....





You are Clint Eastwood AICMFP


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (25 Jul 2015)

Do you wave to other motorists when you're driving a car?


----------



## pplpilot (25 Jul 2015)

Was it any of these?

http://www.nationalcrimeagency.gov.uk/campaigns/most-wanted-hub


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I just talk to the trees, but they don't listen to me....


They'll be too busy listening to the grass.


----------



## buggi (25 Jul 2015)

My mum once said to me... "why don't you join a club?"

"clearly you do not understand cyclists... We do it for the solitude"


----------



## steve50 (25 Jul 2015)

some strange replies on this thread, is this typical of cyclists?
it's my experience when out cycling that the majority of fellow cyclists actually nod or acknowledge in some way, I guess it must depend on which end of the country you live in, we are a friendly bunch up here in west Yorkshire.


----------



## Markymark (25 Jul 2015)

I like to go out for a romantic dinner with each cyclist I pass. Makes my commute rather time consuming but it's worth it. Can't stand the snobby cyclists who only stay for an hour then find an excuse to leave.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I like to go out for a romantic dinner with each cyclist I pass. Makes my commute rather time consuming but it's worth it. Can't stand the snobby cyclists who only stay for an hour then find an excuse to leave.


Particulalry when they won't go Dutch!!


----------



## Simontm (25 Jul 2015)

0-markymark-0 said:


> I like to go out for a romantic dinner with each cyclist I pass. Makes my commute rather time consuming but it's worth it. Can't stand the snobby cyclists who only stay for an hour then find an excuse to leave.


You see you're the type of cyclist I hate with your carbon speedsters, Rafa clothing, fancy clipless shoes and four-star Michelin restaurants.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> some strange replies on this thread, is this typical of cyclists?
> it's my experience when out cycling that the majority of fellow cyclists actually nod or acknowledge in some way, I guess it must depend on which end of the country you live in, we are a friendly bunch up here in west Yorkshire.



This thread is a bit like Mornington Crescent on I'm sorry I haven't a clue. It pops up very regularly and goes round in circles. 

The regulars can have a bit of harmless fun here without the helmet, headphones or hi-viz entrenchment.

Not strange and nothing to do with geography. I imagine a number of the noddy cyclists you enjoy in Yorkshire nowadays will be visitors from elsewhere as it has upped its tourism game with the TdF and TdY as a bikey place.

Some people wave and nod some people don't, lifes too short to get stressed by it.


----------



## steve50 (25 Jul 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> This thread is a bit like Mornington Crescent on I'm sorry I haven't a clue. It pops up very regularly and goes round in circles.
> 
> The regulars can have a bit of harmless fun here without the helmet, headphones or hi-viz entrenchment.
> 
> ...



not getting stressed at all, just wondering why all the sarcastic answers, being a "newby" myself i obviously won't know that it crops up regularly.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2015)

buggi said:


> My mum once said to me... "why don't you join a club?"




''' If you like a lot of chocolate n your biscuit........."


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Jul 2015)

Let me explain why I don't wave....

If I am in traffic, I have a 360 degree awareness, but prioritise that information.

If there is a cyclist on the other side of the road, I will assess them and then they are placed far lower down my priority than the vehicle behind me.

I will therefore cut them from my "check list" and place them at the bottom of my priorities

If they wave or nod - chances are I will not notice, so you were not ignored just irrelevant!


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> not getting stressed at all, just wondering why all the sarcastic answers, being a "newby" myself i obviously won't know that it crops up regularly.



I think the answer is, there are many different types of cyclists. I like yourself feel friendly and affinity towards other riders, and give them a wave or a nod. Other cyclists prefer to ride the forums posting sarcastic replies to perfectly normal questions. 

Horses for courses. Personally I like the friendliness, I've struck up conversations in cycle shops and cycle cafes with complete strangers, sometimes picking up useful tips (cue the sarky comments). 

I guess we could get all miserable and aggressive like motorists, personally I don't see how that would improve cycling. Of course in the early days of motoring motorists were civil and polite. I don't think they'll ever go back now. Shame, but let's keep cycling civil!


----------



## User33236 (25 Jul 2015)

I stopped saying a polite 'morning' to the cyclists I overtake on my commute to work after one nearly fell of due to the 'shock of suddenly hearing a voice alongside'. 

As Cunobelin says concetrate on the important things, not the irrelevant fact that a cyclist didnt give you a nod.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (25 Jul 2015)

I don't see why I should acknowledge people because they're using the same mode of transport as me. I'm not going to walk into town and say hello to everyone I see. That doesn't make me miserable or aggressive.


----------



## steve50 (25 Jul 2015)

bozmandb9 said:


> I think the answer is, there are many different types of cyclists. I like yourself feel friendly and affinity towards other riders, and give them a wave or a nod. Other cyclists prefer to ride the forums posting sarcastic replies to perfectly normal questions.
> 
> Horses for courses. Personally I like the friendliness, I've struck up conversations in cycle shops and cycle cafes with complete strangers, sometimes picking up useful tips (cue the sarky comments).
> 
> I guess we could get all miserable and aggressive like motorists, personally I don't see how that would improve cycling. Of course in the early days of motoring motorists were civil and polite. I don't think they'll ever go back now. Shame, but let's keep cycling civil!



i couldn't agree more, i will leave this particular section of the forum to the "regulars" now.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

When people say this comes up regularly, they mean more than once a year. I usually greet other cyclists and used to get miffed if someone didn't respond but after reading a few of these threads, I learned to live and let live since it doesn't actually matter if a complete stranger acknowledges my existence for a split second.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (25 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> I don't see why I should acknowledge people because they're using the same mode of transport as me. I'm not going to walk into town and say hello to everyone I see. That doesn't make me miserable or aggressive.


This!


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2015)

Interesting. Where I live, most people do acknowledge others when out walking too, just a friendly 'good morning' or hello. Perhaps it's a town vs country thing (townies who move locally find I unusual at first). 

It's not a big issue, but just a little thing that makes life more pleasant, like offering assistance if you see a fellow rider stuck roadside.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

I remember going up a long, gruelling climb a few years ago. A cycling club came down the opposite way, massive grins plastered across their faces. They all said hello. I hated them all.


----------



## Lonestar (25 Jul 2015)

So long as there are Beemer drivers I will always be miserable.

(Just joshing beemer drivers.x)


----------



## Onthedrops (25 Jul 2015)

No big issue whatsoever.

Jesus! Only asked a simple question and get bombarded by sarcastic replies. Thanks for your opinions guys but it does confirm we have quite a bunch of miserable pillocks on here too. 

I wasn't aware there was already a plethora of similar posts on here. Thought the purpose of a forum was to generate discussion. Suppose I'd better keep some of my thoughts to myself in future. (Takes himself away and thrashes himself with birch twigs)

Put it this way. Round here it's common to see cyclists acknowledge one another, obviously not a common occurrence in some areas. Heyho.


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2015)

The thread has been very useful whether or not it's been done before. I for one feel I understand much better those who don't wave or nod. I respect that out of principle they may disapprove of gratuitous friendliness.

And perhaps they are right! Imagine the chaos which could ensue from unfettered good will! Anarchy could quickly follow. 

I also now understand what a hostile environment it is on the roads, and that staying upright on a bicycle can require every ounce of a riders skill and attention. I salute such riders for their attention to this demanding task. 

I apologise if my wave has been ill judged. Little did I know that a slight raising of the four fingers of the right hand on the hood could be so dangerous, resulting in death, or even punctures, or, worse still wheel or frame damage! 

At least now we can move forward in mutual understanding!


----------



## buggi (25 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> Let me explain why I don't wave....
> 
> If I am in traffic, I have a 360 degree awareness, but prioritise that information.
> 
> ...


What he said.

Most of the time I'll acknowledge another cyclist but occasionally they don't even register until they've gone past bcoz my brain filters them out from the stuff I really need to know to keep me alive, or sometimes I'm just knackered and not thinking (I may be watching my feet go round even). So sometimes I probably appear arrogant or miserable and that's why it doesn't really bother me when cyclists don't acknowledge me.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2015)

If anyone waves or nods at me as they pass I scream "Doper" and throw a cup of urine in their face.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> If anyone waves or nods at me as they pass I scream "Doper" and throw a cup of urine in their face.


Throwing urine is so last week.


----------



## pawl (25 Jul 2015)

Elswick Cotterpin said:


> I just talk to the trees, but they don't listen to me....


Be wary about talking to trees the men in white coats may be looking for nutters


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

pawl said:


> Be wary about talking to trees the men in white coats may be looking for nutters


Not with today's funding levels for mental health services.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Throwing urine is so last week.


Gobbing is the new pee toss, right?


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Onthedrops said:


> I wasn't aware there was already a plethora of similar posts on here. Thought the purpose of a forum was to generate discussion. Suppose I'd better keep some of my thoughts to myself in future. (Takes himself away and thrashes himself with birch twigs)


Well you generated discussion but it seems you are a miserable so and so who didn' like the discussion 

To spare the birch, try using the search box that appears near the top of every page before asking what may be a FAQ. Other than that


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Gobbing is the new pee toss, right?


It certainly is, until we get to the top of the alpe d'huez today, I'm expecting someone to take it to the next level then.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Throwing urine is so last week.


It's quicker, by the time I've reached down my shorts for a lump of number two they've gone.


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I was about to greet you and bozmandb9 as newbies and reassure you that the sarcasm is just a gentle introduction to forum banter. Then I noticed you've been around since 2012 and 2013, so I'm amazed you haven't noticed threads like this before. They are very boring! There's no discussion to be had really, just smile if you want to and ride your bike .



If only there was some way in which we could select the posts which interest is, and read/ engage with them, whilst ignoring those which don't .....


----------



## sidevalve (25 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> not getting stressed at all, just wondering why all the sarcastic answers, being a "newby" myself i obviously won't know that it crops up regularly.


I rest my case.


----------



## bozmandb9 (25 Jul 2015)

Oh, please inform me about the sarcasm, I'm afraid it's far too subtle for me! ;-)


----------



## shouldbeinbed (25 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> not getting stressed at all, just wondering why all the sarcastic answers, being a "newby" myself i obviously won't know that it crops up regularly.


The stressed comment isn't intended at you or anyone in person, just my personal philosophy on the notion of nods & waves. 

My post was intended to be a friendly answer to your questions, not sure the prickliness is necessary.


----------



## BrynCP (25 Jul 2015)

I was riding in the opposite direction of a sportive today. If I was to nod or wave at every one of the other riders either my head or my hand would have fallen off.


----------



## xxDarkRiderxx (25 Jul 2015)

Try to nod or say good morning depending on how stiff my neck is. Unless looking back for the wife or looking down to see what gear I'm in lol .


----------



## jonny jeez (25 Jul 2015)

Onthedrops said:


> No big issue whatsoever.
> 
> Jesus! Only asked a simple question and get bombarded by sarcastic replies. Thanks for your opinions guys but it does confirm we have quite a bunch of miserable pillocks on here too.
> 
> ...


Haha...well said!

For the benifit of new joiners, there seems to be some great unwritten rule that on a weekend it's ok to say hi, nod, wave or generally be pleasant.

During the week, however all bets are off.

Some folk just seem to forget what day of the week it is.

I nod (at weekends of course) some respond, some don't...it's nothing personal, they may be new riders, scared, concentrating or just a bit offish.

J


----------



## winjim (25 Jul 2015)

I'm not the miserable one, I'm perfectly happy. It's you that's getting upset 'cos people aren't waving. I couldn't give a toss.


----------



## Elswick Cotterpin (25 Jul 2015)

I smile, nod, speak, acknowledge, whatever, every fellow cyclist, pedestrian, dog-walker, whoever, that meets my gaze, some respond, some don't, I don't mind either way, up to them if they reply.

They probably see me and say 'there's that weird smiling, nodding, acknowledg-ing bloke coming, let's pretend we haven't seen him.'

Trees always wave back, especially if it's windy.


----------



## steve50 (25 Jul 2015)

shouldbeinbed said:


> The stressed comment isn't intended at you or anyone in person, just my personal philosophy on the notion of nods & waves.
> 
> My post was intended to be a friendly answer to your questions, not sure the prickliness is necessary.



My reply was not intended to come across as "prickly" , sometimes text on a screen can be misconstrued but having said that the calibre of some of the replies on this thread and various other threads on this forum leave a lot to be desired. i personally joined this forum to chat to like minded people with a common interest in cycling, to learn from the more experienced among you and to try and help to the best of my ability any newbies to the sport / hobby, I have found however that there is a minority among the members who appear to take great delight is making sarcastic (border line nasty) comments whenever the opportunity arises and as such i think I may have made a mistake joining what i originally considered to be a friendly forum. I have and still am a member of a couple of car owners forums and have never come across the likes of this before. I will close the door on my out.


----------



## mustang1 (25 Jul 2015)

Onthedrops said:


> .............. Some cyclists are!
> 
> Out for a steady ride this morning and it was good to see quite a few more like minded cyclists had the same idea.
> 
> ...


Oh?
Ps i'm a blanker.


----------



## EltonFrog (25 Jul 2015)

Oh dear! I think someone has upset the OP. Not good state of affairs for a forum that's supposed to be inclusive and friendly.


----------



## s7ephanie (25 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> I don't see why I should acknowledge people because they're using the same mode of transport as me. I'm not going to walk into town and say hello to everyone I see. That doesn't make me miserable or aggressive.


good job you don't live here, EVERYBODY everywhere says 'bonjour', when i went to UK for a couple of weeks it took me days to get out of the habit, i think it was all the strange looks i got from people every time i said good morning !!!


----------



## ianrauk (25 Jul 2015)

oh yes, a much deserved







I think I will have to set up a Norvern Monkey Godwins Law one too for the first person to say how much better anything is or how nicer people are oop Norf..

To the OP, this is one of those threads that appear on a very regular basis, so everytime one appears a penny pops into my savings jar. My jar is half full and am saving for a top of the range Mason Steel Bike.. Got a long way to go though.

However, don't get upset at some of the posters, after all it is just a bit of fun. But if you are that easily upset about some one you don't know not saying hello to you then I can understand why you got upset with some of the reply's.

Chill my friend... chill. Just enjoy your cycling...It's one of life's great pleasures.


----------



## ayceejay (25 Jul 2015)

I have to confess to a similar worry I had once upon a time. I would set off all pleased to be out in the fresh air and see another person on a bike I would wave and they wouldn't, then I would see another person and think "Real cyclists don't wave" so wouldn't and they would. I would dread seeing other cyclists and got quite good at hiding in the bushes until they passed, this was pre CC so I couldn't ask all the helpful friendly folk here what was the right thing to do. I would study oncoming cyclists looking for any sign of a sign but it was as if they were waiting for me to make the first move, my rides became like 10 miles to the OK coral. One day I had an epiphany and I thought "Daffodil it" and since then I just ride my bike and I loosen my grip slightly when I see another cyclist to allow me to raise a finger if I get caught out.


----------



## Dave7 (25 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> You are Clint Eastwood AICMFP



I really wish you hadnt posted that link............he WAS my hero.


----------



## Onthedrops (25 Jul 2015)

As I previously posted, no worries whatsoever. I did say I wasn't a touchy feely person and have taken the banter in good heart. Obviously I posted without checking first. Tell you what though, it ain't half created some interest 4 pages so far.

I will now go away into the quiet corner and reappear when I post something original next time.


----------



## Smokin Joe (25 Jul 2015)

Onthedrops said:


> As I previously posted, no worries whatsoever. I did say I wasn't a touchy feely person and have taken the banter in good heart. Obviously I posted without checking first. Tell you what though, it ain't half created some interest 4 pages so far.
> 
> *I will now go away into the quiet corner and reappear when I post something original next time*.



"Do you wear a helmet" is a good conversation starter.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Jul 2015)

I can quite understand why some posters don't wave especially if they're in an area where you see lots of other cyclists, I don't really see that many and wave and say hi to everyone, i think it's nice to get a nod and a wave back and it seems to annoy the ones that don't want to acknowledge you, it's a win win as far as I'm concerned


----------



## classic33 (25 Jul 2015)

ianrauk said:


> oh yes, a much deserved
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-362342/Lifes-better-oop-north.html
I know its a DM link, but..


----------



## Ihatehills (25 Jul 2015)

I'm normally too knackered to acknowledge people.I can't see wiv sweat dripping in my eyes


----------



## Pat "5mph" (25 Jul 2015)

I am a blanker, because I expect to be blanked


----------



## PeteXXX (26 Jul 2015)

Apparently, the AA used to salute motorists once upon a time...
If they didn't, it meant the P*ncture fairy was hiding round the corner or summat.


----------



## Brandane (26 Jul 2015)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I am a blanker, because I expect to be blanked


Who are you?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

I go out of my way to talk to cyclists wearing headphones, it's a sort of invitation to the world of here. I once had to shout at one alongside me at a red light - his tyre had suddenly deflated and he hadn't heard the pffffft.


----------



## snorri (26 Jul 2015)

ayceejay said:


> I would study oncoming cyclists looking for any sign of a sign but it was as if they were waiting for me to make the first move, my rides became like 10 miles to the OK coral. One day I had an epiphany and I thought "Daffodil it" and since then I just ride my bike and I loosen my grip slightly when I see another cyclist to allow me to raise a finger if I get caught out.


Dare I suggest you are not looking for the right signs of an impending wave as these will vary depending on your own appearance on the day? If you are on a leisure ride you can only expect waves from other leisure riders. If on a daily commute.....forget it. If on a tour with four panniers you meet a fellow tourer with two panniers and a bar bag forget it, but meet another 4 pannier tourist and your whole world could change. With few exceptions you can only expect acknowledgement from cyclists with whom you share a common purpose.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (26 Jul 2015)

snorri said:


> Dare I suggest you are not looking for the right signs of an impending wave as these will vary depending on your own appearance on the day? If you are on a leisure ride you can only expect waves from other leisure riders. If on a daily commute.....forget it. If on a tour with four panniers you meet a fellow tourer with two panniers and a bar bag forget it, but meet another 4 pannier tourist and your whole world could change. With few exceptions you can only expect acknowledgement from cyclists with whom you share a common purpose.



Absolutely. You can understand why I don't wave at every cyclist I see on my commute in Cambridge!


----------



## s7ephanie (26 Jul 2015)

i wobble enough without taking hands off bars to wave, and most of the roads are pretty rough so i always look as though i'm nodding !!!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> Absolutely. You can understand why I don't wave at every cyclist I see on my commute in Cambridge!


Yeah, it's because you're grumpy  I still at least smile at them when I'm there!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> Particulalry when they won't go Dutch!!



_Especially_ the Dutch. They don't wear helmets or cycling clothing and when they try to talk to you it's just Double.


----------



## Tin Pot (26 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3817534, member: 259"]But no tongues! [/QUOTE]

Cycling is the new Dogging.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Jul 2015)

PeteXXX said:


> Apparently, the AA used to salute motorists once upon a time...
> If they didn't, it meant the P*ncture fairy was hiding round the corner or summat.




From the AA's own archives... undertaking what is now an offence



> The iconic ‘salute’ used to be one of the AA patrols’ critical duties in days gone by – and dates from 1907, when that year's patrol guide instructed all AA patrol scouts to salute members whose cars displayed the AA badge.
> 
> Within two years, this established tradition of courtesy had become a handy means to alert motorists – if the patrol did not salute a member, *it meant that the member was approaching a speed trap on the road ahead.*




Another article describes how on their first day a new member was beingthanked by so many people for not doing anything...



> After I signed my sheet, I remarked on how friendly most people seemed to be – waving to me, and even stopping to ask if everything was all right – when the dreadful truth dawned on the Duty Sergeant.
> 
> He had forgotten to tell me to salute all AA badges – or to warn the motorists if police trouble was ahead.


----------



## the_mikey (27 Jul 2015)

steve50 said:


> we are a friendly bunch up here in west Yorkshire.



Everyone says hello in West Yorkshire, it's not just a cycling thing.


----------



## swansonj (27 Jul 2015)

When I ride for leisure, I usually acknowledge other cyclists, and care not a jot whether they respond or not. On Saturday, I was out in the Surrey Hills doing the route of the Cheam and Mordern CTC Hilly Fifty (created, I believe, by our own @dellzeqq) and I seemed to get many more responses, indeed I seemed to get many more spontaneous greetings from club cyclists, despite my own obvious leisure-not-club appearance. I surmised that many of the other riders were practicing for the Prudential RideLondon thingy, which route overlaps with mine several times. Perhaps the joy of being taken into the Surrey Hills had infused them, or perhaps they couldn't conceive of anyone cycling those roads other than for an organised Sportive, assumed that I was doing it too, and greeted me on that basis.


----------



## John the Monkey (27 Jul 2015)

Has anyone done the "Mountain Bikers always say hello" or "People in Rapha on Carbon bikes never wave" things yet?


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (27 Jul 2015)

Cunobelin said:


> From the AA's own archives... undertaking what is now an offence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was offence back then too, but the police couldn't prosecute the patrol scouts for _failing _to salute one of their members.


----------



## Smokin Joe (27 Jul 2015)

Can we please have a national "No Waving or Nodding Day?", then we might get some peace for at least one fecking day in the year.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (27 Jul 2015)

ABikeCam said:


> Do you wave to other motorists when you're driving a car?



Round here motorists seem to greet each other the same as dogs do. They try to stick their nose up your arse!


----------

